# Trophy ridge broad heads



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I was lookin thru the outdoors section of the walmart in Saratoga Springs this weekend and they had alot of stuff marked to clearence. One of the items that caught my eye was the Trophy Ridge mecanical and bladed broad heads. Anybody like or dislike these???

FYI - they were 17 bucks for sets of three marked down from 30.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't like them............In fact I hate them. I hate their fans and I hate thier program. I hate :mrgreen: everything about them.............


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

E22H You are hereby receiving an official reprimand. You must issue a formal apology to anyone who was offended and also surrender all points acquired for any ltd elk hunts.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

The last two deer I've killed were taken by the trophy ridge undertakers. They are a good broadhead (in my opinion). I've never had one not open and they've always left a nice hole with a decent blood trail. However, I'm not a big fan of the rubber bands. TRUFIRE I believe makes the same broadhead just without the rubber bands. Anyway, I like them and they've always come through for me.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Rock Pile said:


> E22H You are hereby receiving an official reprimand. You must issue a formal apology to anyone who was offended and also surrender all points acquired for any ltd elk hunts.


 :roll:



elk22hunter said:


> I don't like them............In fact I hate them. I hate their fans and I hate thier program. I hate :mrgreen: everything about them.............


Thank you Max hall.  I know where your comming from Elk22 and If I dont buy these I will by local. 8)

Thanks for the good review Bowdacious. I was wondering if the rubber bands were just for packaging or if that was how the blades were held in. Maybe i'll drop the 17 buck and test em out on a rabbit...... If i can find one in Utah. :wink:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, the rubber bands hold the blades down to the ferul in flight. Then, when entering an object the piston head pushes down and the blades open. I'm not so sure how the TruFire has fixed that problem but it is worth looking at. Like I mentioned, they have always come through for me, but I know some people don't like them (not sure what problems they say they have). 
*JUST TO BE FAIR, BROADHEADS ARE LIKE CHEVY VS. FORD.....HOYT VS. MATTHEWS......COKE VS. PEPSI........UTAH VS. BYU...........CHOCOLATE VS. VANILLA.......it's all about personal preference. I think there are good and bad in all broadheads you just have to find the broadhead that you feel comfortable with and are willing to live with the negatives about it as well as the positives. Because you are NOT going to find a head that is 100% perfect. It just is what it is.*


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm a bargin kind of guy so I went down and bought a pack. But, when I was checking out they rang up @ the full price. I caught the mistake and had it corrected. Just a warning look @ the actual price charged.... or you may get screwed.

P.S. I got the last pack @ the AF walmart. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

You can buy them on Amazon.com for $14.99. Just an FYI.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Shiz, does that include shipping?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

NO, it comes to about $20 with shipping but that is 50% off of the store price. Good deal!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya I looked it up great deal. I have never used Amozon as a price comparison on any thing. I thought they were a book seller. Thanks for opening my eyes Bowdacious. I dont think I'll buy anything again without running thru there first.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, I thought they were a book seller too...it was my wife who opened MY eyes. She did all kinds of Christmas shopping on AMAZON.COM. I got on and realized you can pretty much find anything on there. Not a bad place to shop if you don't mind shopping on line.


----------

